# Which was the best April fool



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As the minutes roll away from another morning of Japery

What were the best ones that you have encountered over the years.

Tonyt's one on here today had me hovering between the 'report' button and the 'thanks' button but half way down it started to dawn.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Well as it's past 12 noon, so I thought it would be a good idea to extend the entertainment and ask members whose was the best! Links below

Annsman's sons of Beatles 

Tonyt's "special" rally

DTP's Ferry blockade

My Fiat judder resolution

Spykal's ingenious energy saver

I hope there aren't any more that I've missed!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Were they all windups then :lol:   

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not so sure about yours Dave :roll: 

Tonyt is well in front......


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Oh Bo**%%$s....and I've been and bought bloody tickets to the concert.... :evil: :roll: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought you would be down for the rally as well, badger!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The newspapers April fools jokes
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...April-Fools-stories-in-todays-newspapers.html

The sweetest one
The Daily Telegraph "of specially trained ferrets are being used to deliver broadband to rural areas following groundbreaking techniques used by an Internet provider.

The animals have been used by Virgin Media for over a year to help lay cables for its broadband service, the company has disclosed.

The ferrets wear jackets fitted with a microchip which is able to analyse any breaks or damage in the underground network.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There will never, ever be anything to beat the BBC spaghetti tree spoof all those (B&W) days ago.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

"I thought you would be down for the rally as well, badger!"

I wasn't fooled for a minute Mike........Where the hell is anyone going to find 24 virgins these days eh!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> There will never, ever be anything to beat the BBC spaghetti tree spoof all those (B&W) days ago.


yes, was it on Panorama, done by Richard Dmibleby?

I note BMW have their usual newspaper advert - red blue or yellow BMW badges to show which party you support in the forthcoming election.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tonyt is still well ahead 8)


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

The best I've seen to day is the new Labour Party poster campaign in The Guardian.

Guardian


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

derek500 said:


> The best I've seen to day is the new Labour Party poster campaign in The Guardian.
> Guardian


Nearly wet myself at this one. :lol: :lol:










Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> derek500 said:
> 
> 
> > The best I've seen to day is the new Labour Party poster campaign in The Guardian.
> ...


That was no joke :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats was true GB really thinks he is hard. :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this the April fool

Dave p


----------

